# Battlefield 3 und das Fadenkreuz



## Kwengie (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
bei keinem Battlefield habe ich mich so dermaßen über das helle Fadenkreuz wie zu Battlefield 3 geärgert und ich mir aufgrund des hellen Settings vorkomme, als ob ich HC mit Muni- und Kartenanzeige spiele.

Da ich jetzt meine Liebe wieder zur Classic Mod EoD zu Battlefield 1942 wiederentdeckt habe, so ist mir aufgefallen, daß dort das Fadenkreuz gelb ist und mit diesem komme ich besser zurecht.
In Battlefield 2 konnte diese Zielhilfe optisch angepaßt werden, doch ich beließ es in der Standarteinstellung und damit bin ich auch bestens zurecht gekommen.
Erst in Bad Company 2 habe ich mich über das weiße Fadenkreuz der Flak geärgert, denn den weißen Punkt konnte ich im blauen Himmel sowie deren weißen Wolken kaum ausmachen, habe trotzdem zig Helis abschießen können.

In Battlefield 3 bin ich wirklich am Verzweifeln, denn das weiße Fadenkreuz, welches in CoD MW3 identisch aussieht, sehe ich aufgrund des hellen Settings nicht mehr und wenn ein Taschenlampenblender daherkommt, dann ist Schulz im Schacht bei mir angesagt und ich durchlöchere die Luft. 
Bis zu Bad Company 2 konnte ich auch problemlos aus der Hüfte schießen, doch nun muß ich immer durch die Zielhilfe schauen, damit ich überhaupt einen Gegner treffe.

Ich habe keine Lust, wegen Battlefield 3 meinen Monitor zu bemalen, da dieser auch für andere Arbeiten gebraucht wird.
Wie ist es mit Euch und welche Tipps könnt Ihr mir geben, daß ich dennoch treffen kann?


oder kann man in einer Datei die Farbe des Fadenkreuzes ändern?



PS:
spiele den Supporter...


----------



## Onlinestate (23. Februar 2012)

Du hast ein Fadenkreuz?
Gehört imho auch nicht in Battlefield rein.
Oder kann es sein, dass es bei Hardcore Servern standardmäßig ausgeschaltet ist?

Prinzipiell wirst du aber da nichts machen können, wenn in den Optionen dafür keine Einstellung gibt.

Und bei Taclights siehste ja sowieso nichts, wenn die vor dir stehen. Da hilft dir das Fadenkreuz auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Starkiller31 (6. März 2012)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Du hast ein Fadenkreuz?
> Gehört imho auch nicht in Battlefield rein.
> Oder kann es sein, dass es bei Hardcore Servern standardmäßig ausgeschaltet ist?
> 
> ...


 
Ja auf hardcore servern ist es abgeschaltet! 
Mich stört das Fadenkreuz eigentlich gar nicht und einen Lösungsansatz habe ich leider auch nicht ... tut mir leid! 
Aber hardcore ist ehh besser


----------

